# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What concerts have you attended?

## Chantellabella

I'm going to see Jon Bon Jovi on Weds. I'm sooooooooooooooo excited!!!!

I've also been to the Transiberian Orchestra concert
Jeff Dunham (if you can count a comedian)
Gallagher (if you can count a second comedian)
and The Wiggles !!!

----------


## VickieKitties

Too many to list, if you count local punk rock shows.  One of my favorite live acts is GWAR, I've seen them a few times here and a few times in Albuquerque.  Saw a Rammstein show when I was a kid with my sister, that's her fave so it was extra cool.  Going to see NIN with Godspeed You Black Emperor next weekend, bought those tickets to compensate for the Marilyn Manson/Alice Cooper show I was supposed to go to that got canceled. :/ Cancellations suck.

----------


## L

I'm envious, I would have gone to see him here but no one would come. 

I've seen....
saw doctors
One republic
imagine dragons
Of monsters and men
Snow patrol 
Joshia radain
Kenyu tree
The coronas
Muse

I'd have seen others but no one really likes my music taste and I dont like the idea of going on my own.

----------


## Misssy

Sadly nothing this year.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

None, I'd feel so incredibly uncomfortable at a large concert. I might consider going a smaller concert some day, though.

----------


## Chantellabella

> None, I'd feel so incredibly uncomfortable at a large concert. I might consider going a smaller concert some day, though.



Don't worry. This is my first real concert because going to Wiggles concert with an audience of toddlers isn't quite the same as Bon Jovi or Imagine Dragons.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm envious, I would have gone to see him here but no one would come. 
> 
> I've seen....
> saw doctors
> One republic
> imagine dragons
> Of monsters and men
> Snow patrol 
> Joshia radain
> ...



I love the sound of Imagine Dragons.  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Jan and Dean
Lou Christie
The Four Seasons
Peter Paul and Mary
The Beach Boys
Oldiesfest (3 times)
Julian Lennon
Ringo Starr
Paul McCartney
Marillion
Peter Gabriel
Matchbox 20
Semisonic
Soul Asylum
King Crimson
Robert Fripp
Porcupine Tree
Rush
Coldplay
Muse
Radiohead
Dream Theater
Iron Maiden
Lights Poxleitner
Madi Diaz
Rachel Platten
Sarah McLachlan
Amy Grant
Janet Jackson
Journey
Pat Benatar
Christina Aguilera
Destiny's Child
Metric
Jimmy Eat World
Bigelf

And I'm sure there are others, but have forgotten them.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Grand Funk Railroad   
Santana
Moody Blues
Eric Clapton
Bruce Springsteen
Sonny and Cher
Beach Boys
The Eagles
Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young (twice)
Yes
Sarah McLachlan
James Taylor (twice)
Paul McCartney
Counting Crows
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Bob Dylan
Elvis Costello
Willie Nelson
CCR
John Fogerty
The Police
Michael Buble'
Oak Ridge Boys (present for my Mom)
Isaac Hayes
George Thorogood 
Robert Plant & Allison Krause
Dave Matthews
Heart
That's all I can remember at the moment, oldtimer's memory kicking in, or it was drug haze and lost to time.

----------


## Lost Control Again

> Grand Funk Railroad   
> Santana
> Moody Blues
> Eric Clapton
> Bruce Springsteen
> Sonny and Cher
> Beach Boys
> The Eagles
> Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young (twice)
> ...



*Bloody hell!!! I'm so jealous!*

UB40 & Jamiroquai (I was young at the time  :Razz:  )

REM
Cranberries
Spin Doctors
Iron Maiden @ SECC in Glasgow was fuckin brilliant  :sparkles:

----------


## Tinkerbell

^Older member and I've just had a longer time to accumulate.  Also from Seattle and that was a mecca for concerts.   I would have loved to see UB40, REM, and Cranberries - never got the opportunity.  Metal sort of passed me by, I like selective items but never really got into it.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Joan Jett and the blackhearts
REO Speedwagon
Kenny Rogers

Kiss(3)
Aerosmith
Poison
Saliva

----------


## fetisha

lit, no doubt, billy talent, mxpx, sugarcult,big time rush, and b.a.p

----------


## HoldTheSea

Raves and Festivals: GrooveBoston, Glow Rage, Paint Party, Safe In Sound Festival, Blood Sweat & Bass, Ultra Miami
Concerts (not EDM or Dubstep): Sammy Adams, I Prevail
Concerts (EDM or Dubstep): Dieselboy & Downlink, SQUNTO, Dada Life, Bassnectar, TJR, MAKJ, Terravita, Snails, Borgore, Boombox Cartel, Zedd, Vicetone, Tiesto, Yellow Claw, Valentino Khan, Skrillex, Datsik, Excision, Protohype

----------


## foe

Pearl Jam x10 (opening acts incl. Sparta, Ted Leo, Social Distortion, Bad Religion)
Eddie Vedder x4

Jimmy Eat World
Oasis
Passion Pit
Free festival featuring Phantogram / Matt and Kim / Oberhofer
Fang Island


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

I'm going to see Phil Collins and Coldplay this summer

----------


## Cuchculan

Midnight at the Olympia was the best thing in Dublin for years 
@L
 . Saw many a great Irish band in their early days in that venue. Used to be the place to hit when all the other places closed for the night. As it was only opening. Good few rock bands from the 70's played there as well. Come back gigs. Small venue, but the place was always rocking.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Rock bands:
The Chainsmokers
Metallica (4 times, once on their Master of Puppets tour)
Soundgarden
Pink Floyd
Ten Years
Seether
Candlebox
Eric Clapton
Shinedown
Staind
Panic at the Disco
Thirty Seconds to Mars
Atlas Genius (saw a private performance, got pics and autographs from the band)
ZZ Top
The Damn Yankees
Stevie Wonder
Kiss (took my ex wife lol)
Queensryche
Guns N Roses
Van Halen
Boston
Bad Company
Cheap Trick
Blue October
Buck Cherry
Robert Plant
The Scorpions
Three Days Grace
Hinder
Heart
Joe Walsh
Hoobastank
Chicago
Harry Connick Jr (took my ex-wife as a bday present)
Ted Nugent
Tom Petty
Sarah McLachlan
Amy Grant
Mercy Me

Country:
Jason Aldine
Reba McEntire
Shenandoa
Clint Black
Clay Walker

I'm sure there've been more, all I can think of right now....

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Not too many. The sound is too loud for me, even with ear plugs.  Best concert I went to was Muse.  Would love to see U2 and Coldplay at least one more time.



I'm so jealous. U2 is one of those bands on my bucket list. Not sure I'll ever get the opportunity to see them. They are just amazing.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Looks like they're gearing up for another tour with their new album release.  I can't wait to listen to it.



I would do anything to be able to go.

They've sold 170 million records, ffs. And Bono was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize several years ago, he has done so, so much for charity. I don't know how you can't love them, no matter what genre you listen to. I grew up listening to The Joshua Tree, it is forever burned into my brain, every lyric of every song.

----------

